# IPad mini et safari



## ad1984 (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je navigue sur safari, les pages se rechargent automatiquement lorsque je change d'onglet. 


Cest parfois bien pour remettre à jour la page, mais c'est usant lorsque je doit naviguer d'onglets en onglets. 


Y a t'il une solution pour actualiser la page de manière manuelle plutôt que le mode automatique à chaque saut d'onglets ?


D'avance merci


Antoine 


IPad mini et Ios8


----------



## kasimodem (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

C'est une question de mémoire cache. Comme les appareils iOS n'ont qu'1 Go de RAM, ils ne stockent pas beaucoup les onglets en arrière plan dans la mémoire et ont tendance à les recharger.
Une solution est de faire de la place en mémoire pour en laisser plus à Safari qui pourra alors mettre plus en cache. Pour cela il suffit de killer d'autres applications ouvertes


----------



## Krist013 (23 Octobre 2014)

C'est l'iPad mini de 1ère génération?? Comment il se comporte avec iOS 8??


----------



## adixya (23 Octobre 2014)

Krist013 a dit:


> C'est l'iPad mini de 1ère génération?? Comment il se comporte avec iOS 8??




A mon avis ça doit pas être la joie...


----------



## Krist013 (23 Octobre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> A mon avis ça doit pas être la joie...




Non c'est clair... Moi j'ai l'iPad mini 1ère génération ... Et j'hésite fortement a basculer sur iOS 8.1.... Car la 8.0.2 ralentissait enormement l'iPad &#128534;


----------

